# Seperation



## socal04 (Apr 28, 2011)

Anyone ever been seperated for months and begin to feel cold towards spouse ? like feelings just going cold?


----------



## seeking sanity (Oct 20, 2009)

Yes. That means it's working and you're detaching. 

A person can only maintain "warmth" towards another person for so long without any fuel being added to that fire. Eventual feelings die out.


----------

